# Moultrie Game Camera



## j_seph (Jul 19, 2005)

in L.L Bean
Moultrie game spy camera
35mm 54.95
Digital 129.95
Sounds like a good price


----------



## Smiley (Jul 19, 2005)

Bass Pro had them advertised for 49.88 in their new sales paper.


----------



## bull0ne (Jul 19, 2005)

Don't buy a moultrie.......i had one that stayed on a UPS truck more than it hung on a tree!!!!

It was sent back 3 times....i finally traded it off.....it was'nt just me  , the local sporting goods store sent back at least half of the 30 or so that were sold.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Jul 20, 2005)

Same for me, I had more problems with mine than I care to mention. My advice is you pay for what you get. Stay away from the Moultries.


----------



## Nugefan (Jul 20, 2005)

there have been several bad reports on the Moultrie from lots of folks on here...


----------



## camotoy (Jul 20, 2005)

i have the digital moultrie and have had it 3 months and have well over 300 pics and no problems so far ,,,seems to be alot better than there old 35mm,,for the price i say it is a very good deal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## camotoy (Jul 20, 2005)

heres another pic!!


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jul 20, 2005)

BassPro's sale coming up has the digital moultrie for $99. I know CamoToy is gonna get him a couple more of them.


----------



## HT2 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Moultrie.........*

We've got 12 of the "spy cams" (not digital's) and they've worked really good for us......

No complaints............Yet...........


----------



## hunter7 (Jul 20, 2005)

cuddleback best digital tried stealth cam leafriver etc on digital cams all have to long of a delay on pics


----------



## camotoy (Jul 20, 2005)

sandra if bass pro has them for $99 i will have 4 more to put out !!!!!!!!!!!! they may be slower than a cuddyback but i can buy 4  for what 1 of them cost !!!!!!!!!


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jul 20, 2005)

Kerry, the sale starts 7/23 and runs thru 7/30 so you better get on it quick. Half the time they don't have many of sale items in stock.


----------



## huntnnut (Jul 20, 2005)

I believe they will give you a rain check on the sale items if they are out of them unless they are close out type items, though only if you ask for one.  The sale runs thru the 31st also.


----------

